# New Project



## mysteryscribe (Mar 10, 2006)

I doubt that anyone is interested but I am about to start a new project.  I tried the 4x5 conversion of two different polaroids and they both worked peachy keen.  However, my flat bed scanner really forces me to scan at the highest resolution to get a good sharp digital file.  4x5 x 4800 dpi swamps my computer.  

Still I believe the larger the negative the deeper the detail so...  I began collecting parts to build a new camera.  This time im going 3x4  actually 3 1/4 x 4 1/4 or maybe 3 1/2 by 4 1/2.  Now I you are dying of curiousity right?  OH you're not well tough you can close this, I am compelled to tell it all.

I bought a couple of old 3x4 graflex film holders.  Which are actually 3 1/4 by 4 1/4 at the paper opening but 4x6 outside diminsions.  The film holders havent come yet so I'm sitting on dead ready in holding pattern.  I am on pins and needles wondering if the camera will handle the film holder without a major overhaul.  Even if it won't I can make cardboard negative holders which work just fine.  They are my own design and I'm sure someone else could design a better one.  However cut film is almost a thing of the past.  That is pretty much why I have converted two cameras to 120 roll film and two that will accept cut up 120 film made into sheet film.  2 3/8 x 4 inches.

So I have this lens.. It's supposed to be the best lens kodak made for the simi pro market back in the 1930s.  It is a kodak f4 antistigmatic.  When I got it the shutter was sticky so I had to clear that up.  Now it seems to be working well enough.

So I will have a supposedly nice highly adjustable lens on a polaroid frame with a rangefinder and cut film back.  The lens on my roll film back is a professional grade studio lens from the forties or fifties.  Stripped from a calssic polaroid 110.  At the moment I'm bored waiting for the film holders to show up.

If I could stand the thought of polaroid film, I would leave the back alone and have a fine polaroid camera for transfers.  I just don't like polaroid film.  Anyhow now you are as bored as I am.


----------



## terri (Mar 10, 2006)

It sounds like a cool project, if you're into building cameras. :thumbup: I'll be interested in seeing an image from it when you're done!

But why in the world do you NOT like P-film? :x Some of those formulas can produce beautiful prints. There's so much to choose from....different speeds of color, B&W, there's sepia sheet film....all kinds of cool stuff. And I've come across some old family photos that were taken with Time Zero film that have held their color amazingly well. Not even taken care of particularly well, either. 

I think P-film is fabulous. Expensive, but fabulous. :mrgreen: I just love playing with it.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Mar 10, 2006)

then ill make you a camera lol


----------



## terri (Mar 10, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> then ill make you a camera lol


----------



## mysteryscribe (Mar 11, 2006)

waves magic want, you are now a camera


----------



## mysteryscribe (Mar 13, 2006)

this is the result of the first paper negative test of my 3.5 by 4 inch camera.. this is a paper negative next test will be with film.


----------



## terri (Mar 13, 2006)

Cool - you got an image with it! :thumbup: It's pretty overexposed - I'll be curious to see if you get better results with the film test.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Mar 13, 2006)

i think that is more me than the camera... the paper negatives still have me a bit baffled.   Finding the correct iso is like the search for a needle in a haystack.

I could have cranked this down some but im a bit high key if you hadn't noticed.  And the little statue in the birdbath really doesn have much of a face.  Also  There was no detail, I think the paper does that.  I have no doubt that the film will be much differnt.


----------



## terri (Mar 13, 2006)

Agreed! I hope you try several different exposures. Looking forward to seeing the results!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Mar 13, 2006)

you mean like bracket lol.... thats a lot harder with cut film than it sounds.


----------

